# Why does is seem like some people on here and in life in general only see the negative?



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.

I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9. 

I ended up making $604 after 2 days of driving and after ubers payout. Now will I do that good next weekend not sure. Maybe not but the surge makes driving in ATL worth it. Which is probably the reason they won't raise the rates anytime soon until they get more drivers to cut down on them.

Someone did Puke in my car and I left it in another post and some people was asking me do I think it's worth it for the 78 cents a mile to clean up someone else puke. No I don't, you know what though Uber is paying me a extra $200 for the clean up which I did not expect I was expecting like $50. That actually put me at ease because that brought my pay up to $834 for 2 days. My goal was 400-800 and I got laughed at I actually made $600. and got a little $200 bonus I'll say $150 after I pay for the detail inside of my car.

Than I'm hearing it about insurance. But I'm glad I did because now I do have the rideshare insurance. So I do thank you guys for getting on me about that but. When I say I have it now more negativity comes because I only pay $28. Like I said I'm military and have like 8 other discounts. geico.

My point is for me this is part time and minus the puke incident i had a good weekend. $800 extra dollars in my pocket and I don't have to drive that car until next weekend because I have 2 and the experience was really fun.

I know some of you are about to talk about ware and tare. I understand that, I feel like if I'm only driving that car 2 times a week it's almost like I'm using it as a regular car for personal and work. No I don't have a note on either cars. 

My advice this is more part time at least for me. Full time I can see this being more of a pain and I would never do this if I had to lease a car or had a car note that's just me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's awesome Champ and Thank You for your service.

I think most members on here are just frustrated at how Uber treats their partners. It's then compounded when rates are reduced.

Good Luck to you man and Uber On


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

People everywhere are negative about everything. I think most of them just hate their crappy lives. Even the ones who look like they have a pretty good life on the outside. They think that everybody is out to get them and to blame for their failures.

I complain now and then, because everything is NOT awesome. But I learned that if I'm complaining about everything, then maybe I'm the problem. So I fix what I can and deal with the rest.


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm pretty new here and i have noticed alot of the overly negative people. I don't let it bother me though. There are many people like me who work full time and do this friday-sunday and have learned all the best tips and tricks to maximize the profits. I know every area is different and so the rates that get charged out here in southern california are not as good as some other areas drivers have to contend with. But yes you are going to run into some negative things in any job. People need to see the brighter side of things you're independent, work when you want, no one breathing over your shoulder, no one micromanaging you, no deadlines to meet.


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

This is corporate America all employers are here to fill their bucket, uber is a $40 billion company, no they wont share their wealth, still they want us to work like slaves for pennies, did you guys ready a Turkish company which was bought by a German shared the profit with his employees, this wont happen here because they know we depend on our paycheck to paycheck, no compasion to other fellow human


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LA Dude said:


> This is corporate America all employers are here to fill their bucket, uber is a $40 billion company, no they wont share their wealth, still they want us to work like slaves for pennies, did you guys ready a Turkish company which was bought by a German shared the profit with his employees, this wont happen here because they know we depend on our paycheck to paycheck, no compasion to other fellow human


That is Ubers evaluation by Wallstreet not what they are worth. Actually recent numbers leaked show them losing money.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Txchick said:


> That is Ubers evaluation by Wallstreet not what they are worth. Actually recent numbers leaked show them losing money.


You understand the difference between valuation and what a company is actually worth. I knew I liked you for a reason. I thought it was just the wonder-woman outfit, but it was the intelligence all along.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

LA Dude said:


> This is corporate America all employers are here to fill their bucket, uber is a $40 billion company, no they wont share their wealth, still they want us to work like slaves for pennies, did you guys ready a Turkish company which was bought by a German shared the profit with his employees, this wont happen here because they know we depend on our paycheck to paycheck, no compasion to other fellow human


Some people depend on it paycheck to paycheck I don't this a part time job for me. Not even really work to me. But at the end of the day for the full-time worker I can see that.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

LA Dude said:


> This is corporate America all employers are here to fill their bucket, uber is a $40 billion company, no they wont share their wealth, still they want us to work like slaves for pennies,


Slaves? Really?

Damn, the lack of perspective these days is appalling.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


What rideshare insurence do you have and how much does it cost


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What rideshare insurence do you have and how much does it cost


I have geico, i pay $28 a month because I get discounts and I'm military. But geico rideshare isn't available in every state. I'm in GA so if your out here your good to go.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Champ said:


> I have geico, i pay $28 a month because I get discounts and I'm military. But geico rideshare isn't available in every state. I'm in GA so if your out here your good to go.


What there normal rates


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


$.78 and you are positive ! Did you just got out the jail after been locked up for 70 years!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


So if you know that fulltimers don't have enough to eat why did you bring your A$$ to squeeze them more., and you have a job!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Micmac Don't worry about what he or anyone else does, worry about yourself. If Champ is making it work on a part time basis and you can't make it work, that's your problem.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Slaves? Really?
> 
> Damn, the lack of perspective these days is appalling.


I completely agree. Slaves got room and board, meals and clothes. One can't buy all those things from Uber income alone. People should stop calling Uber drivers slaves. It's giving Uber too much credit.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Micmac Don't worry about what he or anyone else does, worry about yourself. If Champ is making it work on a part time basis and you can't make it work, that's your problem.


I worry about myself and others. But you only care about yourself . So for now get lost!!


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> What there normal rates


I'm not sure. You have to put your info in and they will ask you about discounts. I'm guessing it's different for everyone.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> $.78 and you are positive ! Did you just got out the jail after been locked up for 70 years!


I'm positive because of the surges and the high demand ATL has. Some ppl have to wait 15-30 min maybe a hour in between pings. I've never had to wait more than five min. The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning. It's only for the summer to attract more customers.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You understand the difference between valuation and what a company is actually worth. I knew I liked you for a reason. I thought it was just the wonder-woman outfit, but it was the intelligence all along.


Well thank you very much!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Champ said:


> The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning. It's only for the summer to attract more customers.


gul·li·ble
ˈɡələb(ə)l/
_adjective_

easily persuaded to believe something; credulous.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Because people who flock to a forum to express glee are usually stoned, drunk, extremely religious, Beyoncé fans, or Mary Kay saleswomen?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Champ said:


> I'm positive because of the surges and the high demand ATL has. Some ppl have to wait 15-30 min maybe a hour in between pings. I've never had to wait more than five min. The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning. It's only for the summer to attract more customers.


Yep that s what we were told winter warm up cut the rates.Now summer cool down! price cut. The fall that s when the price gonna fall to .25 per mile .


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


First, thank you for your military service. Now to uber...

Its great that you happy driving for Uber. That being said, I would guess that you are underestimating your costs for driving. You acknowledge and yet downplay any wear and tear on your car(s). Yet, those costs are quantifiable. That is why the IRS puts out a $0.575/mile figure for the average cost of driving a car. Your car may be more efficient than the average American car so that figure may be a little high, but the IRS allows that deduction because there are costs when you drive a car (fuel, maintenance, depreciation, etc.). The IRS is not in the business of giving away money. If the IRS and ongoing businesses consider these costs, then it is irrational to think that somehow as a part timer you are exempt from these costs.

Now, at this point, you probably have pigeon holed me as a "Debbie Downer." I would suggest that I am just a realist. You should keep track of your total mileage that you are putting on your car doing ride share, whether on an active ride or not. Then, use some reasonable mileage expense factor ($0.40-$0.50/mile?) and see what your actual profits are. If you are getting enough surge rides and are minimizing your non-revenue ("dead") miles, then maybe you will come up with a profit that is acceptable given your efforts and the flexibility that ride share affords. If you are happy then great. If the number is not what you expected, then at least you will know that number and can decide if you still wish to do ride share.

Good luck.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> gul·li·ble
> ˈɡələb(ə)l/
> _adjective_
> 
> easily persuaded to believe something; credulous.


It's whatever, like the post says some people are just Debbie Downers and if that's how you want to live your life fine. But I know for a fact that over half my rides was not at .78 a mile I don't see how they can with all the surges in ATL. So just keep picking the bad out of everything while you work for a company you hate. Your only doing uber justice when you work for them and continue to talk about them even though u hate them.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Champ said:


> I'm positive because of the surges and the high demand ATL has. Some ppl have to wait 15-30 min maybe a hour in between pings. I've never had to wait more than five min. The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Champ..sorry get use to .78 cents per mile. Uber is not raising the rates.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Calling you gullible had nothing to do with driving for $0.78. Which to be honest, you're not. Markets that surge a lot are profitable for a reason.

I said you're gullible because you believe the rate drop in Atlanta is temporary. Uber has said that regarding a lot of rate cuts in a lot of markets and most of the time they became permanent rate cuts.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Calling you gullible had nothing to do with driving for $0.78. Which to be honest, you're not. Markets that surge a lot are profitable for a reason.
> 
> I said you're gullible because you believe the rate drop in Atlanta is temporary. Uber has said that regarding a lot of rate cuts in a lot of markets and most of the time they became perma
> 
> ...


No not temporary.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> First, thank you for your military service. Now to uber...
> 
> Its great that you happy driving for Uber. That being said, I would guess that you are underestimating your costs for driving. You acknowledge and yet downplay any wear and tear on your car(s). Yet, those costs are quantifiable. That is why the IRS puts out a $0.575/mile figure for the average cost of driving a car. Your car may be more efficient than the average American car so that figure may be a little high, but the IRS allows that deduction because there are costs when you drive a car (fuel, maintenance, depreciation, etc.). The IRS is not in the business of giving away money. If the IRS and ongoing businesses consider these costs, then it is irrational to think that somehow as a part timer you are exempt from these costs.
> 
> ...


I don't see you as a Debbie Downer I see you trying to educate and I agree with you. I had said that the car I am driving I only use it 2 days out the week for rideshare and that's the only time I drive that car. So maybe I could treat like I drive my other car to work everyday but I could be wrong and I will do the calculations like you said and get back to you.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Champ said:


> It's whatever, like the post says some people are just Debbie Downers and if that's how you want to live your life fine. But I know for a fact that over half my rides was not at .78 a mile I don't see how they can with all the surges in ATL. So just keep picking the bad out of everything while you work for a company you hate. Your only doing uber justice when you work for them and continue to talk about them even though u hate them.


Your situation is different then full timers who needs the rates to go up so they can work and have a live! Also in other markets it does not surge that much. You look like an Uber troll , and you sound like an uber troll . You are an Uber Shell !and I don't think it surge a lot in Atlanta somebody from your market will prove that you are a F liar! Please don't replay to my thread thx. I m out.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Your situation is different then full timers who needs the rates to go up so they can work and have a live! Also in other markets it does not surge that much. You look like an Uber troll , and you sound like an uber troll . You are an Uber Shell !and I don't think it surge a lot in Atlanta somebody from your market will prove that you are a F liar! Please don't replay to my thread thx. I m out.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

CaliforniaRideSharing139 said:


> I'm pretty new here and i have noticed alot of the overly negative people. I don't let it bother me though. There are many people like me who work full time and do this friday-sunday and have learned all the best tips and tricks to maximize the profits. I know every area is different and so the rates that get charged out here in southern california are not as good as some other areas drivers have to contend with. But yes you are going to run into some negative things in any job. People need to see the brighter side of things you're independent, work when you want, no one breathing over your shoulder, no one micromanaging you, no deadlines to meet.


Do you think Uber's ridiculous rating system might have a bearing on the negative attitudes? Your pressured to maintain 4.7 average. The lower than bus fares now attracts a whole different level of low class riders. Ex getto peeps, drunks, lazy ass people who don't want to walk two blocks, underage riders (teens) . It's now a new class of people who are rude,disrespectful, demanding and inconsiderate. Uber's policy is to tell these lowlifes there is no need to tip because it's included in the fares and on top of that these are the people who you have to depend on to give you a good rating (as if they have a clue how to give a fair rating) because if you don't maintain a ridiculous 4.7 average or they will deactivate your
account. HUM I wonder if this is expected to be a moral builder? I only drunk the Uber Coolaid for 6 days which made so ill I puked it up. Now I'm a member of the ever growing been there done that Ex Uber driver club

People everywhere are negative about everything. I think most of them just hate their crappy lives. Even the ones who look like they have a pretty good life on the outside. They think that everybody is out to get them and to blame for their failures.

I complain now and then, because everything is NOT awesome. But I learned that if I'm complaining about everything, then maybe I'm the problem. So I fix what I can and deal with the rest.

Yesterday at 12:12 PMReport
Like+ QuoteReply
Lawanda Foster, Teksaz and Champ like this.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Champ said:


> View attachment 10994
> View attachment 10994


Photoshop! That s fake surge once you enter the zone it well be gone !


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Your situation is different then full timers who needs the rates to go up so they can work and have a live! Also in other markets it does not surge that much. You look like an Uber troll , and you sound like an uber troll . You are an Uber Shell !and I don't think it surge a lot in Atlanta somebody from your market will prove that you are a F liar! Please don't replay to my thread thx. I m out.


 there's more but I'm done wasting my time with you Debbie Downers.


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139 (Jul 31, 2015)

WOW, wish i had that kind of pricing close by lol


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

There are a lot of Negative Nellies here, I agree. I just don't pay attention to them and I realize that they are stuck in a bad mental loop. If someone is truly unhappy driving for Uber to the point where they have to go online and complain about it, insult fellow drivers, etc. I'd advise them to find something else to do. Do what makes you happy, and it's obviously not driving Uber.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Photoshop! That s fake sure once you enter the zone it well be gone !


Like I said Debbie people lol.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I do like Little Debbies. Oatmeal Cream Pies rule!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Now, at this point, you probably have pigeon holed me as a "Debbie Downer." I would suggest that I am just a realist.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I do like Little Debbies. Oatmeal Cream Pies rule!


I do have one question what does this mean? We get that rate no matter what if we work during those hours?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Champ said:


> I do have one question what does this mean? We get that rate no matter what if we work during those hours?
> View attachment 10999


If you meet the requirements and your average fares for the time periods are below the guarantee fare, Uber essentially raises your fares to the guarantee fares. They still take SRF and commission from the guarantee fares, so you'll get paid 25 to 35% less than the guarantee for the hour, and then your car costs as well. If it's surging as much as you claim and you're getting pings as much as you claim, you should just ignore the guarantees. You have to be really slow and get no surge to benefit from guarantees at all.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I completely agree. Slaves got room and board, meals and clothes. One can't buy all those things from Uber income alone. People should stop calling Uber drivers slaves. It's giving Uber too much credit.


As far as satire goes, I've seen much better.

Maybe you should try this schtick on a minority some day...


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

> The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning. It's only for the summer to attract more customers.


Now that's absolutely hilarious! No doubt you're new around here!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Your situation is different then full timers who needs the rates to go up so they can work and have a live! Also in other markets it does not surge that much. You look like an Uber troll , and you sound like an uber troll . You are an Uber Shell !and I don't think it surge a lot in Atlanta somebody from your market will prove that you are a F liar! Please don't replay to my thread thx. I m out.


I hate to break it to you but the general concensus here is that UberX is not suitable for full timers. If you want to drive people around for money full time, you need to get on with a taxi or limo company in your city.

UberX only makes sense for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need to make money.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hate to break it to you but the general concensus here is that UberX is not suitable for full timers. If you want to drive people around for money full time, you need to get on with a taxi or limo company in your city.
> 
> UberX only makes sense for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need to make money.


No bro I m already out I don't like transportation in general , Uber f$&cked everything now everybody struggling limos Taxis .....


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> No bro I m already out I don't like transportation in general , Uber f$&cked everything now everybody struggling limos Taxis .....


I drive a taxi and I'm doing fine. Tx rides says her business is good. Most of the UberPlus and UberBlack guys are making money. The ones not making money on this board are the UberX drivers.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I drive a taxi and I'm doing fine. Tx rides says her business is good. Most of the UberPlus and UberBlack guys are making money. The ones not making money on this board are the UberX drivers.


In transportation you only living day by day no saving nothing so many expenses I tried limos is same Sh*t even people driving limos they can afford a bicycle!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> In transportation you only living day by day no saving nothing so many expenses I tried limos is same Sh*t even people driving limos they can afford a bicycle!!


Maybe you're in a bad market.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Maybe you're in a bad market.


That's my thought as well. Without a doubt, late July sucks. Always has, but we had our busiest July ever this year. Our revenue had increased every year. Gotta keep it fresh, expand services, etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I hate to break it to you but the general concensus here is that UberX is not suitable for full timers. If you want to drive people around for money full time, you need to get on with a taxi or limo company in your city.
> 
> UberX only makes sense for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need to make money.


Even as full time , it's best to think of the income as quarterly do you can have work/life/financial balance.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


Camp that's because the service changed. Back when I started before uber lowered the fares and literally let any driver stay who had below a 4.7 rating this was a different place and forum. Before the summer of 2014 we had only one real bitter complainer here. Only one.

So in reality the people upset here are sort of being legit this place was full of positivity last years lol


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Because people who flock to a forum to express glee are usually stoned, drunk, extremely religious, Beyoncé fans, or Mary Kay saleswomen?


We were full of glee last year here


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> We were full of glee last year here


But membership was much lower! (And how do I know you all weren't drunk a year ago?)


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

HisShadowX said:


> Camp that's because the service changed. Back when I started before uber lowered the fares and literally let any driver stay who had below a 4.7 rating this was a different place and forum. Before the summer of 2014 we had only one real bitter complainer here. Only one.
> 
> So in reality the people upset here are sort of being legit this place was full of positivity last years lol


Shadow, if it works for you I,m glad to see somebody in the Uber Coolaid feels they are making money, but I think Uber has you drunk on the $600 check with all their smoke & mirors surge pricing and gimmicks I seriously doubt you have taken the time to sit down and run the math numbers. A big check at first looks good until you discover your actual net profit. You said they pay you .78 per mile, before their %20, it has already been announced to rise to %.25 The IRS will allow you a standard mile deduction of 57.5 for 2015. The 57.5
In the IRS is for insurance, repairs,tires, maintenance,wear & tear your entire vehicle operation costs. I
think the 57.5 is a low ball, but that's another topic. According to my math that leaves you .20.5 per mile profit. Are you making decent money at .20.5 net profit and going have the money to replace your ultra high mileage trashed car in 2-3 years after using your Uber to supplement your income or using it for living expenses? I know your going to tell me you make more money than that because of the surges and stuff. Do you think Uber wants to charge and pay surge prices. Their recent actions of flooding a surge market area with as many new drivers as they can after accomplishing that the lower the customer fares because they no long have to pay surge to the drivers because their is a surplus of drivers. Uber at first was a good money making deal but now it is a Hugh scam with a lot of people who can't see the light at the end of the Uber tunnel. Take the time and do your math and take the time to read the forums from vast majority of people who drank the Uber Coolaid and puked it up! Yes, there are positive Uber posts. On numerous occasions Uber has been caught in dirty deads I have seen lots of posts on this site that were blatant plants by Uber employees In an effort to offset the reality of the true Uber experience. You have to weigh the value of advice from
It's source! Take this post for what it's worth or just ignore it, but I find it hard to believe that anyone that takes the time to follow my advice arrives at a Uber stint is a profitable deal.


----------



## UberMurph (Jul 16, 2015)

Champ said:


> I have geico, i pay $28 a month because I get discounts and I'm military. But geico rideshare isn't available in every state. I'm in GA so if your out here your good to go.


Thanks for your service Champ. I'm also a GEICO customer and I'm curious how can I check up here in Massachusetts about Geico Rideshare.
Thanks


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But membership was much lower! (And how do I know you all weren't drunk a year ago?)


I live in Chicago I didn't have to wait long for a ride at all. I never got any hits in the south suburbs and rarely around the south east side which is the ghetto (But my favorite place) but it was very easy getting rides.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

UberMurph said:


> Thanks for your service Champ. I'm also a GEICO customer and I'm curious how can I check up here in Massachusetts about Geico Rideshare.
> Thanks











These are the states geico offer rideshare policy.


----------



## UberMurph (Jul 16, 2015)

Champ said:


> View attachment 11116
> 
> These are the states geico offer rideshare policy.


Oh well not here yet. Thanks for posting. 
So if you have Geico for your car when not on Uber the coverage carries over for when you are
using Uber? Is that correct? Thanks


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> That's awesome Champ and Thank You for your service.
> 
> I think most members on here are just frustrated at how Uber treats their partners. It's then compounded when rates are reduced.
> 
> Good Luck to you man and Uber On


-- I couldn't have said it any better! Good luck, positive Jack!


----------



## mikeme (Jul 31, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Micmac Don't worry about what he or anyone else does, worry about yourself. If Champ is making it work on a part time basis and you can't make it work, that's your problem.


I will bet u he isn't making that money. He is probably one of the team doin all the rate drops.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend *they surged 80% of the time *topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.


On one of your other thread posts you mentioned that you would work for a total of 24 hours on the weekend.
Working those hours, that would mean that prices were surging for 19 hours of those 24 (at 80% of the time).

Sure - I see surges, but I must be in a different Atlanta. Certainly not 80% of the time.



Champ said:


> I'm positive because of the surges and the high demand ATL has. Some ppl have to wait 15-30 min maybe a hour in between pings. I've never had to wait more than five min. *The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning*. It's only for the summer to attract more customers.


The .78 promotion that ended at the end of July lasted only 2 weeks  - now we are in our next promotion .


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

I started off wondering about the negativity...in January. It has only taken me this long to totally get it. It's because once Uber passes the point of no return in your city by overcrowding the market with drivers the surges stop, the system crashes, and you end the night looking at a bunch of $2.60 fares while gas is $4/gallon...at least that has been my experience in LA. How can drivers be positive when it's never going to get better in terms of pay, only worse? So, hang onto your positivity as long as you can. I'm still happy and positive with my PAX, cause thats just who I am, but I am ready to get back into the real world workforce.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> UberX only makes sense for retirees and bored housewives who don't really need to make money.


Don't forget creepy old men who do it to check out the "hot soccer moms."


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If someone doesn't like reading negative posts and are happy with their Uber experience, why not simply ignore the negative posts? They're easy enough to spot. What's really peculiar is why bother to hop on the message board to defend and rationalize driving for Uber? If you don't like a post, ignore it.

Why bother to keep coming back in an attempt to prove to us that you are right and we are wrong? Here's one of your recent posts:



Champ said:


> I'm positive because of the surges and the high demand ATL has. Some ppl have to wait 15-30 min maybe a hour in between pings. I've never had to wait more than five min. *The .78 won't last much longer uber just sent out a e-mail this morning. It's only for the summer to attract more customers*.


We now know that Uber has not told you the truth and you were very naïve to think they would not lie to you. We warned you and you chose to believe Uber over the drivers with experience. Uber told you that their rates would go up on August first. They didn't, therefore Uber lied to you. Just like they have done to us many times before. There are many people who are pissed about this. They have too much self-respect to work for a company that treats them with such disregard. They have every right to come to this board and vent, or in my case, warn potential drivers what they are getting into. If you don't like reading the truth. Don't read it. If you are going to try to convince us Uber is great. You'll need to find better examples than those you have come up with.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Champ said:


> View attachment 10994
> View attachment 10994


At what time of day does it surge like that? After 1 am? I'm sorry nobody enjoys cleaning puke out of there car every other night (except for you apparently) your ratings will be trashed driving those hours and in 6 months when you get deactivated I hope it was worth it. Now Don't turn into a " Debbie downer" just ride off into the sunset like everyone else who started off in a love fest with uber. Or humbly come back and tell us about your eye opening experience.!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If someone doesn't like reading negative posts and are happy with their Uber experience, why not simply ignore the negative posts? They're easy enough to spot. What's really peculiar is why bother to hop on the message board to defend and rationalize driving for Uber? If you don't like a post, ignore it.
> 
> Why bother to keep coming back in an attempt to prove to us that you are right and we are wrong? Here's one of your recent posts:
> 
> We now know that Uber has not told you the truth and you were very naïve to think they would not lie to you. We warned you and you chose to believe Uber over the drivers with experience. Uber told you that their rates would go up on August first. They didn't, therefore Uber lied to you. Just like they have done to us many times before. There are many people who are pissed about this. They have too much self-respect to work for a company that treats them with such disregard. They have every right to come to this board and vent, or in my case, warn potential drivers what they are getting into. If yu don't like reading the truth. Don't read it. If you are going to try to convince us Uber is great. You'll need to find better examples than those you have come up with.


I totally agree with Shark, if you don't like the negative posts " because your still looking for confirmation that Uber is a good deal" all you have to do is add all the people who are posting the opposite of what you WANT TO HEAR to your ignore list. It will block any of thier posts being sent to your account and you never have to even see them never less really think about what they are saying. If you have been too busy on here looking for a support group who still love drinking the Uber Coolaid to know where to find it, it's in your account section. Uber on !


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My Mlife Tier Credits expire on 9/30. I only need 19558 credits to advance to the next membership tier. 
It would have meant bigger discounts, better upgrades, and a power up for the ego.

Man. I'm going to miss Larry the Cable Guy live in concert.

Really. It hurts, but with every negative come a positive.

Example #2

I can't go to Vegas until December.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Don't forget creepy old men who do it to check out the "hot soccer moms."


I still don't think your schtick is working...


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If someone doesn't like reading negative posts and are happy with their Uber experience, why not simply ignore the negative posts? They're easy enough to spot. What's really peculiar is why bother to hop on the message board to defend and rationalize driving for Uber? If you don't like a post, ignore it.
> 
> Why bother to keep coming back in an attempt to prove to us that you are right and we are wrong? Here's one of your recent posts:
> 
> We now know that Uber has not told you the truth and you were very naïve to think they would not lie to you. We warned you and you chose to believe Uber over the drivers with experience. Uber told you that their rates would go up on August first. They didn't, therefore Uber lied to you. Just like they have done to us many times before. There are many people who are pissed about this. They have too much self-respect to work for a company that treats them with such disregard. They have every right to come to this board and vent, or in my case, warn potential drivers what they are getting into. If you don't like reading the truth. Don't read it. If you are going to try to convince us Uber is great. You'll need to find better examples than those you have come up with.


Funny thing is I don't read the negative post nor do I ever comment on them. The negative ppl always seem to comment on my post. I only comment on positive and funny ones.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> At what time of day does it surge like that? After 1 am? I'm sorry nobody enjoys cleaning puke out of there car every other night (except for you apparently) your ratings will be trashed driving those hours and in 6 months when you get deactivated I hope it was worth it. Now Don't turn into a " Debbie downer" just ride off into the sunset like everyone else who started off in a love fest with uber. Or humbly come back and tell us about your eye opening experience.!


See what i mean. Some how out of all that you got that I enjoy cleaning puke. Smh.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> I totally agree with Shark, if you don't like the negative posts " because your still looking for confirmation that Uber is a good deal" all you have to do is add all the people who are posting the opposite of what you WANT TO HEAR to your ignore list. It will block any of thier posts being sent to your account and you never have to even see them never less really think about what they are saying. If you have been too busy on here looking for a support group who still love drinking the Uber Coolaid to know where to find it, it's in your account section. Uber on !


Like I told shark you guys comment on my post not the other way around I have never commented on a negative post they just come to my post.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> Funny thing is I don't read the negative post nor do I ever comment on them. The negative ppl always seem to comment on my post. I only comment on positive and funny ones.


NP here Champ. I think your clueless about Screwbre but I would never reply to your posts positive or negative.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> NP here Champ. I think your clueless about Screwbre but I would never reply to your posts positive or negative.


But you have multiple times. Lol


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> On one of your other thread posts you mentioned that you would work for a total of 24 hours on the weekend.
> Working those hours, that would mean that prices were surging for 19 hours of those 24 (at 80% of the time).
> 
> Sure - I see surges, but I must be in a different Atlanta. Certainly not 80% of the time.
> ...


This was last weekend during the Chinese convention in ATL i didn't say everyday. That was my first weekend also. I posted many pictures of the surges and how broad they were.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Best thread ever!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> But you have multiple times. Lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Might have in the past, probably in consideration that you were a newbie. I have now seen enough of your posts to get your drift now. So we will leave it at that.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Isn't this the "complaint" section? What would one expect to see here other than complaints? 
BTW....FUBAR isn't a real company. It's just an app run by greed.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I have come to realize that this cannot possibly be real. All of us who have posted here, me included, have been taken in by the insane posts. Nobody could possibly be serious about any of this. You win. This post has stayed in the top 10 for over a week. That in itself is an accomplishment of sorts. The bait gets set with ridiculous comments and topics and we all swallow the hook. Well played!


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


Because positivity when speaking about uber is a contradiction of terms. 
Taking you at your word with your earnings, I say congratulations. I also say you hit the lottery that week and while you enjoy your winnings there are literally hundreds of thousands that either lose money, break even, our make less than minimum wage nationwide. Uber however will take the earnings you made and present them as the norm. Something like "make over $600.00 driving this weekend with uber"
It's great that you're a positive person, but when dealing with a company like this our numerous other being positive leads to being a doormat. The victims of the predatory lending that caused the housing bubble were very positive. They wound up with nothing the lenders did just fine. The workers in this country for years that had company provided health care were positive, hard to find a company that provides healthcare now. Anybody remember pensions, yeah pensions used to be a real thing that's not something they just made up, but those are as rare as a Bigfoot sighting now.
So to be positive about a company that now is looking for the worker to give even more, a company that has the audacity to think they can have employees give up the piss poor few protections they have provided to them by labor and wage laws while continuing to prey on the most desperate I find rather offensive and self centered, but that's just me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

one would expect to find negativity in a complaints section. but the reason is ,when you start things are great, money coming in surges all over, no boss. then after a few weeks a month or so you make less and less then deal with bad pax and ratings. i do still love doing this, however uber might not be a right fit anymore. i will not do it below $1 a mile and sprinkled surges when im lucky.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Champ said:


> I understand Uber isn't perfect by any means. But than again what job is. I appreciate all the advice and some of you guys give great advice. But than there's others of you that are just Debbie downers. I say something good and you come back with something bad.
> 
> I get it 78 cents a mile is shitty fare in ATL. But for my first weekend they surged 80% of the time topping out at 3.9x surge with minimum $17 fare. Now not all my fares was surges. I'll say about 55% of them were. Because I had some surge riders take me on 35-45 minute rides out the surge. But I would get a ping 5 minute later and when I drop them off I hit end trip and I'm right back in a surge. Lowest I seen was 1.5 highest 3.9.
> 
> ...


Please forgive, I'm just asking for a little more clarification .
Trying to understand why would you be posting in the complaint forum ?. ITS CALLED COMPLAINTS .
Unicorns & Butterfly antidotes would be better served in the storie forum. That way I could have my cookies and milk ready while reading your heart warming words of inspiration , then to slip away into a blissful slumber whispering thank you champ, thank you champ, thank you champ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Champ said:


> Funny thing is I don't read the negative post nor do I ever comment on them. The negative ppl always seem to comment on my post. I only comment on positive and funny ones.


Don't look now Enistein, but you are commenting on negative feedback . Would someone please contact champs caretaker, he's gone off the reservation .
Try to understand champ, I would have more respect for you if you happened to be the assistant to the assistant manager in uber support just trying to fight the good fight by helping us see uncle Travis's vision.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never seen a more useless thread have such longevity. I honesty think this is some of most creative, well played trolling I've ever read on a blog. I know I got sucked in.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> Funny thing is I don't read the negative post nor do I ever comment on them. The negative ppl always seem to comment on my post. I only comment on positive and funny ones.


And the title of this thread you created is?...........


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Don't look now Enistein, but you are commenting on negative feedback . Would someone please contact champs caretaker, he's gone off the reservation .
> Try to understand champ, I would have more respect for you if you happened to be the assistant to the assistant manager in uber support just trying to fight the good fight by helping us see uncle Travis's vision.


Yea feedback to my thread but I don't go on your negative threads and and make it the most popular thread on the website.?your just proving my point.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> And the title of this thread you created is?...........


Wasn't talking bout this one kid.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> Wasn't talking bout this one kid.


Hmmmm - Am I detecting some scratches in those rose coloured Uber specatacles you are wearing?

BTW - how was your weekend this week - still having 80% surges?

LMAO


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Hmmmm - Am I detecting some scratches in those rose coloured Uber specatacles you are wearing?
> 
> BTW - how was your weekend this week - still having 80% surges?
> 
> LMAO


$522 After Ubers take in 2 days. Pretty sure u don't believe me so have a nice day.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> $522 After Ubers take in 2 days. Pretty sure u don't believe me so have a nice day.


I am having a nice day and a fantastic weekend - thank you.

I know - I am the only one on here who does not believe you. As $40 per hour after Uber cut is so achievable.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> $522 After Ubers take in 2 days. Pretty sure u don't believe me so have a nice day.





Altima ATL said:


> I am having a nice day and a fantastic weekend - thank you.
> 
> I know - I am the only one on here who does not believe you. As $40 per hour after Uber cut is so achievable.


Hey Champ. If your the super star Uber driver you would like us to believe. How is it that you are posting on this site 24/7. Shouldn't you be out driving making all those BiG Uber bucks?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I honesty think this is some of most creative, well played trolling I've ever readon a blog. I know I got sucked in.


Methinks Shark is correct


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I am having a nice day and a fantastic weekend - thank you.
> 
> I know - I am the only one on here who does not believe you. As $40 per hour after Uber cut is so achievable.


That's actually $21.75 a hour. I worked 24 hours.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Hey Champ. If your the super star Uber driver you would like us to believe. How is it that you are posting on this site 24/7. Shouldn't you be out driving making all those BiG Uber bucks?


I only work Uber 2 days a week and I'm don't post all the time. Many of you post more than me. If you asking how do I know when you guys leave a comment. It's because I get a e-mail notification to my phone. Not because I'm sitting here waiting for a reply.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Hey Champ. If your the super star Uber driver you would like us to believe. How is it that you are posting on this site 24/7. Shouldn't you be out driving making all those BiG Uber bucks?


So much for being done responding to me.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> So much for being done responding to me.


Yea, I know I said that, but your BS is getting so deep it's getting suffocating. I guess I'm just going to have to add you to my ignore list but before I do don't you think you come across as a braggart even if your BS was true?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Champ said:


> That's actually $21.75 a hour. I worked 24 hours.


So before Uber cut and SRF - assuming 2 trips per hour - is about $30 gross.

Assuming you were with PAX for 60 minutes each hour (0.16 *60) is $9.60 - So each hour is about $20 in mileage (20/.78) is 25 miles.

You manage an average speed of 25mph over 24 hours in Atlanta! - wow!!!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Hey Champ. If your the super star Uber driver you would like us to believe. How is it that you are posting on this site 24/7. Shouldn't you be out driving making all those BiG Uber bucks?


I guess champ isn't answering me because of my question in my previous
post and he now wants me think he's too busy Uber driving to reply


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> I guess champ isn't answering me because of my question in my previous
> post and he now wants me think he's too busy Uber driving to reply


No I actually have a real Job outside of Uber and I answered you and you replied. Even after you said you won't reply twice.


----------



## Kuhataparunks (May 8, 2015)

Well this IS the "complaints" section. 
I promise you, ANYWHERE in a job, someone is going to find something about which to complain. I bet even CEO's have discussions with one another and complain about something. Politicians, tycoons, everyone will complain about something. So that's why


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Champ said:


> It's whatever, like the post says some people are just Debbie Downers and if that's how you want to live your life fine. But I know for a fact that over half my rides was not at .78 a mile I don't see how they can with all the surges in ATL. So just keep picking the bad out of everything while you work for a company you hate. Your only doing uber justice when you work for them and continue to talk about them even though u hate them.


why is it every "positive uber driver" sounds like they have the english skills of a 14 year old girl on social media? am i imagining this? are we (realists) just haters that are just gonna hate hate hate?


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> why is it every "positive uber driver" sounds like they have the english skills of a 14 year old girl on social media? am i imagining this? are we (realists) just haters that are just gonna hate hate hate?


Most likely because like you they can't find a good job and are making the most of their situation without complaining. Also chances are they did not waste four to six years of college on a liberal arts degree with a professor teaching you how to hate America and yourself but hey don't worry about him Mein Grammer Nazi we who have not attended attained a pointless degree worth nothing will be alright after all we don't have have that crushing student loan debt


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

"*Why does is seem like some people on here and in life in general only see the negative?*"

Because they have better eyes than you. Hey, that's positive? get it? Cause I said "better eyes". BETTER. That's positive thinking!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> why is it every "positive uber driver" sounds like they have the english skills of a 14 year old girl on social media? am i imagining this? are we (realists) just haters that are just gonna hate hate hate?


I've noticed the same.


----------

